# DSG abrupt shift to neutral



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

hey guys, just got my 2011 a3 tdi last week and completely love it. i'm a little concerned now though because yesterday when i was pulling out into an intersection the dsg shifted into neutral all by itself and i heard the engine wind out and see the tac pop up into redline. almost as quickly as it happened it went back to normal. i think i let off the gas but not sure. i was in manual mode and i'd like to think maybe i just didn't shift before redlining and it was some sort of safety measure, but from what i've been reading the transmission will shift into the next higher gear if you try to do that.

so, of course last night i started doing some searching around and have been reading all about the mechtronics/ temp sensor / 07-09 recall with extended warranty, etc issues.

my question to all y'all is has this happened to anyone else where you've experienced an isolated unwelcome shift into neutral only to have it never recur? i'd like to hope that this isn't a sign of things to come.

i'd love to hear from anyone that's had their dsg equipped cars for a long time and a lot of miles who haven't had any issues. looking for a little reassurance...

thanks!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Have that checked right away since your car is new... maybe just a hiccup w/ the mechatronic, however, that is still a safety issue!

I have 94k on my 2007. 2.0t FSI DSG. No issues w/ the DSG. major issue for me was Cam Follower- which you shouldnt have to worry about w/ the TDI engine ( ithink).
Audi did change mechatronic as part of recall campaign (it was just changed at 90k, but no issues before then, and I drive on manual or sports at hilly/canyons, normal auto or manual on normal traffic...)

e



...um said:


> hey guys, just got my 2011 a3 tdi last week and completely love it. i'm a little concerned now though because yesterday when i was pulling out into an intersection the dsg shifted into neutral all by itself and i heard the engine wind out and see the tac pop up into redline. almost as quickly as it happened it went back to normal. i think i let off the gas but not sure. i was in manual mode and i'd like to think maybe i just didn't shift before redlining and it was some sort of safety measure, but from what i've been reading the transmission will shift into the next higher gear if you try to do that.
> 
> so, of course last night i started doing some searching around and have been reading all about the mechtronics/ temp sensor / 07-09 recall with extended warranty, etc issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

well that is interesting, my car has never done that...only just over 25k on it though. i did get the mechatronic unit replaced via recall, and still though, very rarely in 1st and 2nd gear i will get a hesitation, no rpm increase even if im given her gas, and as quickly as i noticed it, it goes back into gear...idk why it is doing this, or what causes it...i have noticed that maybe half the times it does occur, the traction control light is blicking...so maybe its the cars way of stoping the wheels from spinning? my .2


----------



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

*update*

thanks for the responses. so, i was just out and it happened again! i think i was going from 4th to 5th and heard the engine wind out and saw the tac jammed in the red. i let off the gas and downshifted and it went back to normal.

i'm definitely taking it to the dealer. hopefully they won't give me any problems with putting me in a loaner so i don't have to wait around while they look at it.

such a bummer... i had mentioned to a friend that i was thinking about buying an audi before i bought it and he was going off about how unreliable they are... right about now i'm questioning if i didn't just make a big mistake buying this car.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

...um said:


> thanks for the responses. so, i was just out and it happened again! i think i was going from 4th to 5th and heard the engine wind out and saw the tac jammed in the red. i let off the gas and downshifted and it went back to normal.
> 
> i'm definitely taking it to the dealer. hopefully they won't give me any problems with putting me in a loaner so i don't have to wait around while they look at it.
> 
> such a bummer... i had mentioned to a friend that i was thinking about buying an audi before i bought it and he was going off about how unreliable they are... right about now i'm questioning if i didn't just make a big mistake buying this car.



Dont despair- once it is all corrected- you will enjoy the car! And yes- insist on a loaner,and make sure to notify Audi of America if the dealer gives you a hardtime- It is a safety Issue!!!

e


----------



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks e, how many miles have you clocked on your dsg equipped car? after spending hours reading stuff from all the people that are (were hopefully) having this or similar issues w/ their dsg i'm feeling like i effed up big time by not doing this research BEFORE i bought the thing. hopefully since i'm not seeing many 2011 posts it's been mostly rectified and it's not a design issue that will eventually rear it's ugly head again. just real disconcerting to have a major problem w/ a car you've had for less than a week and then find out it's a known widespread issue that was supposedly resolved.

good morning america even did a piece on it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9tGRhNWtMI


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

Haven't had this happen in the type of driving situation you've described, but I do have a similar issue with mine doing rolling stops and getting on the gas. The car will just rev. If I go to the brake and back to the gas, the clutch will engage again. Just letting you know you aren't the only one with a brand new car that has DSG issues.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have 25K on my 2010 with the DSG and knock on wood, so far I've been good. I actually performed a DSG adaptation and it really helped make things shift incredibly smooth. If you have access to VCDS I'd do that adaptation!

Here is the link at Ross-Tech site:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/6-Speed_Direct_Shift_Gearbox_(DSG/02E)


----------



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

davis_449 said:


> Haven't had this happen in the type of driving situation you've described, but I do have a similar issue with mine doing rolling stops and getting on the gas. The car will just rev. If I go to the brake and back to the gas, the clutch will engage again. Just letting you know you aren't the only one with a brand new car that has DSG issues.



the revving kind of sounds like the same thing...like a clutch is engaged or it slips into neutral. you should bring your car in to the dealer.

so, i took mine in this morning. when i was turning onto the road the dealer is on it did it again. high rev and no power. they're telling me there's a service bulletin on the turbo and suggesting that something w/ the turbo is causing this exact same symptom that everyone else was having. i'm not buying it.

anyway, i've opened a case with audi customer care. i told them and i told the dealer i want them to buy back the car. my girlfriend and i were planning on going on a two week road trip in july with my nice new ride but now i don't know if that's a good idea even if they tell me they think they fixed it. the way i see it i should not have to even consider something like this with a car that i dropped $35k on and only put 235 miles on it so far.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

...um said:


> the revving kind of sounds like the same thing...like a clutch is engaged or it slips into neutral. you should bring your car in to the dealer.
> 
> so, i took mine in this morning. when i was turning onto the road the dealer is on it did it again. high rev and no power. they're telling me there's a service bulletin on the turbo and suggesting that something w/ the turbo is causing this exact same symptom that everyone else was having. i'm not buying it.
> 
> anyway, i've opened a case with audi customer care. i told them and i told the dealer i want them to buy back the car. my girlfriend and i were planning on going on a two week road trip in july with my nice new ride but now i don't know if that's a good idea even if they tell me they think they fixed it. the way i see it i should not have to even consider something like this with a car that i dropped $35k on and only put 235 miles on it so far.


Oh I have taken it to the dealer. I'm in the same boat you are. I have an open case and we're playing "wait and see" with it. I do have a stellar Audi dealer\Svc. Adviser, so I'm not angry or worried too much. I have to drive to Vegas for Wuste at the end of the month, so I have a big road trip that I'm a bit concerned about coming up as well. I'm also not happy that a car that cost me this much money is doing this ****, but I also understand that nothing is ever perfect, so I will maintain my patience with them through this until they give me reason not to. I also agree that the turbo shouldn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

davis_449 said:


> Oh I have taken it to the dealer. I'm in the same boat you are. I have an open case and we're playing "wait and see" with it. I do have a stellar Audi dealer\Svc. Adviser, so I'm not angry or worried too much. I have to drive to Vegas for Wuste at the end of the month, so I have a big road trip that I'm a bit concerned about coming up as well. I'm also not happy that a car that cost me this much money is doing this ****, but I also understand that nothing is ever perfect, so I will maintain my patience with them through this until they give me reason not to. I also agree that the turbo shouldn't have anything to do with it.


right on. best of luck with your car.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

...um said:


> thanks e, how many miles have you clocked on your dsg equipped car? after spending hours reading stuff from all the people that are (were hopefully) having this or similar issues w/ their dsg i'm feeling like i effed up big time by not doing this research BEFORE i bought the thing. hopefully since i'm not seeing many 2011 posts it's been mostly rectified and it's not a design issue that will eventually rear it's ugly head again. just real disconcerting to have a major problem w/ a car you've had for less than a week and then find out it's a known widespread issue that was supposedly resolved.
> 
> good morning america even did a piece on it...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9tGRhNWtMI


I now have 98k on my 2007 FSI/DSG the mechatronic was changed @91k as a recall. NO issues or negative anomaly for my DSG. The only major problem i had with this car was the cam-follower and HPFP. The car is stock. 
It has been a reliable car, only marred by less than stellar customer service.

e


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

It may not be applied to all 2011 A3s but heard same stories down at my local dealer here. They got their boxes replaced. It were two Audi 2.0Ts non-quattro though.

Have a check! I wouldn't fuss if it's under warranty anyway. Mine's doing good so far *knocks wood*. I'm about to change the fluid and filter next week. On 60,000km.


----------



## BrillRedA3 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi, I am new to the forum and was wondering if you had any updates on the DSG problem. I just bought my 2nd A3 a month ago (2011 A3 Quattro preowned with 6,700 miles), and just this last week I have experienced a sudden shift into neutral twice. I also hear a rattling noise as the car is accelerating...just before it shifts into 2nd or 3rd gear. I am taking it to the dealer on Monday and wanted some amunition in case they try to tell me they can't find anything wrong...

Thanks!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

there shuold be dsg tech bulletin.
mechatronics unit need replaced. tell dealer that


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> there shuold be dsg tech bulletin.
> mechatronics unit need replaced. tell dealer that


I just took mine in yesterday for MU replacement. Will update when I get it back next week. I will have a good 600+ miles on the new MU bby the end of next week to see if it fixes the issue or not.


----------



## BrillRedA3 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you both for the info. Hope all goes well with your car...looking forward to the update.

I never had a problem like this with my 2009 A3 (only issue I had with that one was a possessed radio). Now I am starting to regret trading up the 2011 with quattro!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

i thought the MU issue is only with up to 2010 cars?


----------



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

i'm pretty sure the engaged clutch/ shift to neutral i experienced in my car was also when going from 2nd to 3rd. audi replaced my car and i'm now in a 2011 tfsi with a manual tranny. good luck dude.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll let y'all know how it is when I get the car back. I took it in last Thurs. and when I called yesterday, I was told by my SA that Audi wanted them to run more tests before replacing the MU on it. I'm not exactly sure what this means or what tests they're running, but I promise I will get the 411 and post it in here when I get the car back sometime next week (leaving town in the loaner for 4 days).



LWNY said:


> i thought the MU issue is only with up to 2010 cars?


This is s a different issue than the older ones. That was a temp. sensor issue where the tranny was made to believe it was overheating and go into limp mode (hence "flash of death" designation). This is a "false neutral" issue some are fighting in both A3's and GTI's. If you search you can find the video where there's a guy with a GTI demonstrating it on Youtube.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

davis_449 said:


> This is s a different issue than the older ones. That was a temp. sensor issue where the tranny was made to believe it was overheating and go into limp mode (hence "flash of death" designation). This is a "false neutral" issue some are fighting in both A3's and GTI's. If you search you can find the video where there's a guy with a GTI demonstrating it on Youtube.


Aah, new issue. I haven't followed up on DSG issues since the resolution of the last one. I would have thought all the bugs were long worked out, seems like there are constantly new issues that pops up (that never existed on my 2006 DSG). I guess the perpetual search for lower manufacturing cost resulting in cutting just enough corners to not have a negative impact on warranty repairs while still satisfying the shareholders so they don't dump their shares.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

...um said:


> i'm pretty sure the engaged clutch/ shift to neutral i experienced in my car was also when going from 2nd to 3rd. audi replaced my car and i'm now in a 2011 tfsi with a manual tranny. good luck dude.


Wow. REPLACED? Was that pulling teeth, or did they understand? Did AoA step in? Where'd they come up with a manual tranny on short notice? I hope you didn't get short spec'ed on options. How you liking the new(er) ride?


----------



## BrillRedA3 (Aug 19, 2011)

Took my 2011 A3 in yesterday. They said they couldn't reproduce the DSG issue and didn't find anything on the computer, and there are no TSBs on it, so I am out of luck. They did finally hear the rattling after I asked them to test it a second time, and they are trying to figure that one out. The SA told me the MU issue doesn't affect 2011s...I beg to differ.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

davis_449 said:


> I'll let y'all know how it is when I get the car back. I took it in last Thurs. and when I called yesterday, I was told by my SA that Audi wanted them to run more tests before replacing the MU on it. I'm not exactly sure what this means or what tests they're running, but I promise I will get the 411 and post it in here when I get the car back sometime next week (leaving town in the loaner for 4 days).
> 
> 
> 
> This is s a different issue than the older ones. That was a temp. sensor issue where the tranny was made to believe it was overheating and go into limp mode (hence "flash of death" designation). This is a "false neutral" issue some are fighting in both A3's and GTI's. If you search you can find the video where there's a guy with a GTI demonstrating it on Youtube.


Well, I got my car back finally after three weeks. Unfortunately, last Friday (I picked the car up yesterday), my SA quit. I was called by the Finance Manager at the dealer informing me my car was done and he needed my loaner back because he sold it. Absolutely NOTHING was done on the car, they told me "could not replicate", and basically "good luck until you can prove it". Well wouldn't you know, I almost got hit by a truck today because it false neutraled on me. I called them back, just a bit pissed off, and told them I would be bringing it back this afternoon. Leaving work in 10 minutes to go out there and see if I can reproduce it for the tech. I may have a handle on how to reproduce it now after rolling into a nearby parking lot and damn near getting it to do it again. Here goes nothing...I'll keep updating.


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

davis_449 said:


> ... Here goes nothing...I'll keep updating.


Thanks, please do... I ordered a 2012 A3 a few weeks back so I want to be as knowledgable as I can in case I see this issue on mine.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

jericks2 said:


> Thanks, please do... I ordered a 2012 A3 a few weeks back so I want to be as knowledgable as I can in case I see this issue on mine.


Update:

I went there yesterday after work and the Service Manager got to me right away. They are calling in the Audi regional tech specialist and making an appt. to look specifically at my car. I'll let you all know what happens with that when it occurs.


----------



## kayubassist (Oct 7, 2009)

Tell service tech to scan your car.
There IS a TSB for DSG to shift into neutral on its own even when speed is high.

My 2009 GTI did that once on a highway (scared the s*** out of me). I turned off the car and started again, the problem was gone. It did it again a week later. Now that was only after 3 weeks I had bought the car.

I took the car to a dealer, told them my problem and the tech went on a test drive with me.
Of course, they couldn't replicate the problem.
They said they would scan the car for problems and if nothing shows up I would have to pay 1 hour labour. I said fine.
Then what do you know, it showed up when they scanned it that the same problem occurred 37 times without me noticing it.

They replaced the temp sensor and gear oil under warranty. It took 3 weeks for the repair, mostly waiting for the part to come in. I had a loaner for that 3 weeks.

After the repair, the car was fine, the same problem never happened again.


----------



## kayubassist (Oct 7, 2009)

I understand that you guys' problem might not be the temp sensor.
Rather than making multiple trips to the dealer, why not just have them scan your car.
Even if you pay for the labour, it is better than putting your life at risk.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

kayubassist said:


> Tell service tech to scan your car.
> There IS a TSB for DSG to shift into neutral on its own even when speed is high.
> 
> My 2009 GTI did that once on a highway (scared the s*** out of me). I turned off the car and started again, the problem was gone. It did it again a week later. Now that was only after 3 weeks I had bought the car.
> ...


They have scanned the car and claimed nothing came up. Because it's a 2011, it's almost as if they refuse to believe anything related to the previous DSG issues in the '07-'09 models could even exist in this car.

We'll see what happens when the "real" tech comes to the dealer to look at the car.


----------



## ...um (Apr 15, 2011)

KnockKnock said:


> Wow. REPLACED? Was that pulling teeth, or did they understand? Did AoA step in? Where'd they come up with a manual tranny on short notice? I hope you didn't get short spec'ed on options. How you liking the new(er) ride?



i posted the details on another thread but basically, i was lucky in that the sht started less than a week into ownership. after learning how widespread this problem is i drove my car back to the dealer after opening a case with audi customer relations. i told both the sales guy and service manager at the dealer and the customer relations rep that i would not be satisfied unless they took back the car. they were trying to tell me they have a process that they follow and i need to give them a chance to fix it but i told them that was unacceptable and that i would not be happy unless they took it back. i also let them know that i already had a 2 week road trip planned in the coming weeks where i was planning on taking my new ride but i didn't feel comfortable going far in that car and we'd end up having to take my girlfriends mini. clearly this is not something you should have to think about after dropping $35k on a new luxury car... i brought it in on a monday and i called customer relations almost every day that week and demanded the issue be escalated as high as it can go. by the end of the week i got a call notifying me the issue was being escalated to another group and i'd be hearing from a different person. that person called me and offered to replace the car and asked if i had something else in mind. i only found a couple manual tranny a3s with the options i wanted but they were out west. the one i was interested in was fully loaded. msrp was around 1500 more than that of the original tdi and i was prepared to pay the difference. after calling the dealer that had the car they guy called me back and let me know they're going to get it for me and they wouldn't be charging me shipping or the difference in price.

ironically this is the exact car i wanted to begin with (sans navigation, which is effing awesome btw) but couldn't find it anywhere on the east coast. the tdi was my fallback choice since i was set on the a3. i even called a dealer in cali before i decided on a tdi to see about paying for shipping myself but they weren't interested since the car is so rare. 

so far i love the car. fingers crossed!


----------



## BrillRedA3 (Aug 19, 2011)

davis_449 said:


> They have scanned the car and claimed nothing came up. Because it's a 2011, it's almost as if they refuse to believe anything related to the previous DSG issues in the '07-'09 models could even exist in this car.
> 
> We'll see what happens when the "real" tech comes to the dealer to look at the car.


I just got a call from the dealer I took my car to a couple weeks ago. He said Audi flagged my customer service survey and reviewed my work order from when I brought the car in. They said they have a new software update they want the dealer to run on the car. Apparently they havent released it to all dealers yet as a TSB but they have tested it internally at Audi and it's related to the issue I had with the false neutral (or as he called it "hesitation"--yeah right). I'm taking it in Monday. Will let you know if it actually does any good or if I can get any info on what the update is.


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

BrillRedA3 said:


> I just got a call from the dealer I took my car to a couple weeks ago. He said Audi flagged my customer service survey and reviewed my work order from when I brought the car in. They said they have a new software update they want the dealer to run on the car. Apparently they havent released it to all dealers yet as a TSB but they have tested it internally at Audi and it's related to the issue I had with the false neutral (or as he called it "hesitation"--yeah right). I'm taking it in Monday. Will let you know if it actually does any good or if I can get any info on what the update is.


:thumbup: Good luck. Hopefully this'll fix it.


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

jericks2 said:


> :thumbup: Good luck. Hopefully this'll fix it.


Will be calling the dealer here to inform them. Thank you SO much for posting this!:thumbup:


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Any updates on this issue?


----------



## AzWildcat04 (Apr 2, 2011)

well Not an update but and addition. Picked my car up yesterday and Audi also claims they "could not replicate" the issue so they are not going to replace the MU. This is BS. My first call is to AoA Monday morning. I've nearly been hit 3 times now because the car doesn't move.


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

this has happened to me 3 times so far on my 2012 with 2200 miles on it.

i havent been in a 'dangerous' situation, but it resolved in a couple of seconds on its own. It is definitely strange though....


----------



## litespeed65 (Nov 8, 2006)

This has happened to me 5 times now in 15000 km on my TTS (twice in one day) 
It has never been life threatening, but always in traffic, around 30-40 MPH. It just drops out of gear-freely revving and returns a few seconds later on its own- I'm always in Manual mode. I'm having the dealer investigate this further even though they have never heard of this happening before?! -completely unacceptable. They even suggested the car is programmed to drop into self preservation (neutral) mode when the system is out of range- like driving at a steady 30 MPH? 
BS


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Shoulda gotta 6MT


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

UPDATE:

So after three months of no resolution and no phone calls by the dealer to Audi Corporate on my behalf, like they promised, I took my car in this morning for a headlight issue and sure enough there's a campaign out now for a new software update on the DSG. I will let you guys know how it goes after about a week or so of driving it post update. Get to the dealer guys!


----------



## toddyourawski (21 d ago)

...um said:


> hey guys, just got my 2011 a3 tdi last week and completely love it. i'm a little concerned now though because yesterday when i was pulling out into an intersection the dsg shifted into neutral all by itself and i heard the engine wind out and see the tac pop up into redline. almost as quickly as it happened it went back to normal. i think i let off the gas but not sure. i was in manual mode and i'd like to think maybe i just didn't shift before redlining and it was some sort of safety measure, but from what i've been reading the transmission will shift into the next higher gear if you try to do that. so, of course last night i started doing some searching around and have been reading all about the mechtronics/ temp sensor / 07-09 recall with extended warranty, etc issues. my question to all y'all is has this happened to anyone else where you've experienced an isolated unwelcome shift into neutral only to have it never recur? i'd like to hope that this isn't a sign of things to come. i'd love to hear from anyone that's had their dsg equipped cars for a long time and a lot of miles who haven't had any issues. looking for a little reassurance... thanks!


 My 2007 had over 6 yrs no issues till other day driving and car went to neutral then the Parking light went on . Only way to get moving again is to put in park shut off and take key out. Then it works fine … But it now happens atleast 3 x 4 times a day


----------



## benforseter_21 (1 mo ago)

...um said:


> hey guys, just got my 2011 a3 tdi last week and completely love it. i'm a little concerned now though because yesterday when i was pulling out into an intersection the dsg shifted into neutral all by itself and i heard the engine wind out and see the tac pop up into redline. almost as quickly as it happened it went back to normal. i think i let off the gas but not sure. i was in manual mode and i'd like to think maybe i just didn't shift before redlining and it was some sort of safety measure, but from what i've been reading the transmission will shift into the next higher gear if you try to do that.
> Speed Test
> so, of course last night i started doing some searching around and have been reading all about the mechtronics/ temp sensor / 07-09 recall with extended warranty, etc issues.
> 
> ...


The car will just rev. If I go to the brake and back to the gas, the clutch will engage again. Just letting you know you aren't the only one with a brand new car that has DSG issues.



​


----------

